# For Sell, For Sell? Boy I am an idiot!



## calistos (Mar 12, 2008)

We are young organisations, slightly retarded and possibly gay - and we do like to pee our pants!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

And we also collect used underwear....we have our own sheep dating service as well....


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 13, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> And we also collect used underwear....we have our own sheep dating service as well....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2008)

.


----------

